# Question for  for Gardening Soapers



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

You know that scent of Bee Balm leaves?
Is there a fragrance for out there like that?
If not do you know if I could make some and how hard/complicated would it be?


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 20, 2013)

bee balm? Do you mean the lemon balm plant that attracts bees by the millions? If so, that is Melissa Essential Oil and it's very, very, very expensive. I highly recommending purchasing a baby Melissa plant and harvesting your own leaves if that's what you want. As for artificial fragrances, no idea. Maybe Meyer lemon and a dash of lavender to make it more astringent like.


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

No not Lemon balm. Bee Balm.
http://www.altnature.com/gallery/beebalm.htm


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

Holy cow there is one!:smile:


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

Never mind. It's not from the same plant.:-( Weird.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 20, 2013)

You're thinking of Monarda or Oswego tea Bee Balm, right? 
What about a mix of Oregano, Thyme, Mint, Sage and a tiny bit of Lemon EOs?


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 20, 2013)

One species of the plant resembles bergamot, so maybe a bergamot fragerence or essential oil?


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> You're thinking of Monarda or Oswego tea Bee Balm, right?
> What about a mix of Oregano, Thyme, Mint, Sage and a tiny bit of Lemon EOs?


 


Yes! Thank you. Have you tried that blend?
Do I have to play around with the mix of those a lot?


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 20, 2013)

No, I haven't used that particular blend, but I do know the scent of Bee Balm, and that's just a top of my head EO blend that should resemble it. I would go lightly on the Sage and Thyme, with a bit more Mint and Oregano, and add a little Lemon to sweeten it. Maybe something like this:

Oregano 2 parts
Mint 2 parts
Sage 1/2 part
Thyme 1/2 part
Lemon 1 part

So if you're using gram measurements, it may look like this:
If 1 part = 5 g
Oregano 10 g
Mint 10 g
Sage 2.5 g
Thyme 2.5 g
Lemon 5 g


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you. I will be keeping those in my shopping cart for awhile but I am going to try this.:smile:
I would love a Bee Balm scented soap!


----------



## hlee (Feb 21, 2013)

I was thinking about this scent again today and remember a faint licorice note.
Would I add a bit of anise to get this note?
 I remember reading anise scents are pretty strong so I am guessing just a tiny bit maybe?
Or is there another with a slight licorice note I should be considering?
Thanks again for the help.
Really surprised this isn't in a ready to use bottle already. It is a great scent.


----------



## sagehill (Feb 21, 2013)

I would use a little fennel EO rather than anise... fennel tends to be sweeter, softer and "rounder" than anise, which is quite strong.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 21, 2013)

I actually wouldn't add either. I think the Oregano & Thyme will give the scent you're looking for. If you do decide to add Fennel or Anise...go VERY lightly or it will take over the whole scent.


----------



## hlee (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks so much for your ideas.
Trying to create a scent is way over my head at this point I'm sure but I will never know unless I try. 
I might try the Q tip thing first and the put them in a glass jar? 
Or do you put something in a jar with them to" catch "the fragrance to sample it? A pc. of paper might work .:idea:
Then maybe try tiny batches until I get it right.
By then the Bee Balm will be blooming and I will have a good comparison!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 21, 2013)

If you have any small glass jars or bottles, you could add about 2 Tbs of one of your soft soaping oils (like Olive Oil) and add your EOs in DROPS (instead of gr, ml, oz) as your PARTS. That way you will get an idea of the diluted scent that you will achieve in your soap.


----------



## hlee (Feb 21, 2013)

That is a great idea! thanks.


----------

